# quickie



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

The wifey and I went out Saturday to try out some kayaks and managed to pick up some fish. This was my wife's first trip for sight casting to reds though she was using a spinning reel it was cool to see her chase these fish around. By the way I think that she is prolly better at it than I am. Finished up around lunch time, I wanted to stick around till dark but she was ready to go and tired so I figured I wouldn't push my luck. Here's a few pics from the day.


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice pics and report.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

quality shuff, but i guess she didn't get the memo; chicks are required by the TP&WD to fish in bikinis. it's the law...

you should let her know cuz i'd hate for her to get a cited.


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Good report and pictures. My wife has never even sat in my skiff in the garage, the son is always too busy to go, his twin sister hates boats. Maybe it's something with me. LOl


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

*women*



Ish said:


> quality shuff, but i guess she didn't get the memo; chicks are required by the TP&WD to fish in bikinis. it's the law...
> 
> you should let her know cuz i'd hate for her to get a cited.


I tried to tell her but she wouldn't listen.


----------



## BugEm (Jul 8, 2009)

Stuart said:


> Good report and pictures. My wife has never even sat in my skiff in the garage, the son is always too busy to go, his twin sister hates boats. Maybe it's something with me. LOl


I hear you on that.I think this time around it really changed her perspective on fishing. Usually when I take her she is just chunkin bait and she gets bored but she seemed to really dig the sight casting. At one point she even told me to stay away from her fish.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

Ish said:


> quality shuff, but i guess she didn't get the memo; chicks are required by the TP&WD to fish in bikinis. it's the law...


It took some doing but even Ish got his harem legal...


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Man, talk about about how important weight distribution is in a skiff. Looks tippy.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

at least if my boat sinks i'll have something that floats to hold onto.


----------



## tail-chaser (May 5, 2007)

Salty Dog said:


> It took some doing but even Ish got his harem legal...


Are they wearing bottums!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????


----------

